# Programme für Handy erstellen



## keisersoze (1. Aug 2005)

Wie ich das bisher so mitbekommen habe, sind hier schon einige Leute, die Spiele und andere Programme für das Handy erstellt haben. Ich habe selbst ein Java-Programm erstellt, dass ich gerne auf mein Handy syncen würde. 
Format: .jar
Wie kann ich dieses Programm auf meinem Handy (TMobile SDA Music - JavaManager vorhanden) installieren. Habe da was von .jad-Dateien gehört, sagt mir aber nichts. 

Danke


----------



## Nick H. (2. Aug 2005)

falsches Board!

rat mal wofür es ein Board für die MicroEdition gibt
damit man fragen über die MicroEdition dort postet ;-) 

und wenn du so ein Progg selber gemacht hast
dann wirst du wohl mitbekommen haben das sich sowas MicroEdition nennt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Aug 2005)

*moved*


----------



## Nick H. (2. Aug 2005)

es gibt immer 4 Möglichkeiten:
über Gprs bzw. CSD, BT, IR oder Datenkabel

Gprs is natürlich ohne Flat sinnlos da es immer wieder Geld kostet
bei BT und IR gibt es oft Probleme

am besten ist immer noch ein Datenkabel aber USB und nicht seriell

musste dir halt eins kaufen

aber davor musst du rausfinden ob man bei deinem Handy überhaupt Proggs via Datenkabel installieren kann
wenn nicht kannstes eigentlich vergessen
dann gehts wahrscheinlich auch über BT und IR nicht

also hilft nur noch ne Flat


----------

